
#startups - tartu
https://webchat.freenode.net
======
tartu
#startups is a great IRC community of startup founders on freenode.

If you are interested in startups and know how to use IRC, fire up a client
and join us!

If you don't know how to use IRC, use the link to the web interface I
provided. Chose a nickname and put #startups in the channel.

Looking forward to meet you!

